# Picture Update: Julidiochromis dickfieldi juvies



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

[/i]


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

awww, cute!

Nice picts, btw.


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, Alice. I guess they are a little cute. :lol:

The juvies were born April 4 making them almost 5 months old. Their growth has been somewhat slow, but they are growing exponentially. That is, the bigger they get, the faster they grow.

All in all, there are nearly 30 juvies. I feed them NLS cichlid formula, brine/spirulina/tetra flakes, frozen mysis, freeze dried cyclops/bloodworms/plankton/krill. They are not picky eaters at all which is one thing I Love about growing out my own fish.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

so cool and awesome pics!


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice looking bunch. How about a shot of the parents? I can't seem to tell mine apart, and they sure do like to beat the snot out of each other.


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

I've got some pics of the parents from an older thread:

Smaller one that fanned the eggs








Bigger one that patrolled their territory 









I don't know which one is the male or female because I didn't get to see them laying the eggs. If I had to guess, based on what I have seen from other cichlids, I would say the smaller one is the female. However, I have read that with julis, the bigger one is usually female. So, I don't really know what to think about that!

Mine never seriously fight, only chasing.

Here's a few more pics of the parents:

























And here's a pic of another J. dickfieldi (not one of the parents) who thinks he is a shell dweller:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Great shots.
The shot of the eggs is terrific!
I also, especially like the one that has an orange back ground. 
Looks like he/she's giving the camera a big ole smooch.
opcorn:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pics and nice fish, congrats on spawning them.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, those are great shots !! I'm going to round up the one's I have and put them together in a tank, and let them sort out who's who. I have 6 or 7 adults scattered amongst several tanks waiting to find ... A mate. I believe the smaller to be the males, but heck, I've been known to be wrong all too often. :roll:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice photos :thumb:


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

alicem said:


> Great shots.
> The shot of the eggs is terrific!
> I also, especially like the one that has an orange back ground.
> Looks like he/she's giving the camera a big ole smooch.
> opcorn:


That picture of the eggs, and few other ones I took of the eggs, turned out really good. I was super lucky to get that shot of the Juli right up against the glass! It turned out to be a cool picture though.



renegade545 said:


> Great pics and nice fish, congrats on spawning them.


Thanks for the compliments. Raising the fry has been a real treat. It makes me want to clear out all of my community tanks and start breeding tangs!



Alleycat said:


> Wow, those are great shots !! I'm going to round up the one's I have and put them together in a tank, and let them sort out who's who. I have 6 or 7 adults scattered amongst several tanks waiting to find ... A mate. I believe the smaller to be the males, but heck, I've been known to be wrong all too often. Eye Roll


Ya I would throw them all together if I was you. I only started with three but I ended up getting lucky with this pair. It took a solid six months before they bred for me, and they were already adults when I bought them. My advice is to keep the water clean, feed them a varied diet of high quality foods (NLS, frozen mysis, high quality flake foods, freeze dried bloodworms/plankton etc). I do that for all my fish and they all seem really happy. The only food they get everyday is NLS cichlid formula in the morning, but the second feeding is different everyday of the week. Goodluck!



Razzo said:


> Very nice photos Thumb


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Here are a few more pictures I just took without flash. I'm trying to get the hang of it because I like the low light and graininess, but if i could only get them a little clearer...














































The little guy in the fourth pick is one of 10 or so in the main tank that are still hanging around. They swim all throughout their parents territory which is about half the tank (55 gallon), but it's not viciously defended. The last picture is the biggest juli, one of the parents. This one swims around the same path all day long, patrolling the pairs territory.


----------

